# Changing HIDs



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It is legal to remove the 'guts' of one HID type, and replace it with another?

IE; If I had a fixture that is 250w HPS, is it 'legal' to remove the ballast, ignitor & capacitor, and replace it with the workings of a 250 MH?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

would that change the UL approval rating???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> would that change the UL approval rating???


Don't know why it would...

I recently installed 3 250w HPS at a school. One turned out to be a 250w MH, box was mislabeled. Didn't catch it until I installed the bulb. Housings, lens, etc. were identical.

Only other difference was the sticker on the inside identifying it as a MH.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes it can be done and I done that more than few time with HID luminaire espcally if reballast it.

If the manufacter did ran the number on the luminaire it should be match up however it pretty common to use the same housing for diffrent type of ballast { HPS, PSMH, MH , CFL , SCFL }

But I do not know what it will affect the UL label unless it got second one in there somewhere.

Merci,Marc


----------



## reddog (Dec 25, 2009)

*Hid*

Each hid fixture has a T- RATING , which are determined in what areas you can used the fixture in safely because of the haszard present. The fixtures i am referring to are the ones used in class1, 2 ,or 3 areas. Not sure about non classified fixtures.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

IMO a clear 110.3(B) violation.

Would it be unsafe? I doubt it but who am I to say?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

After a while, you'll notice a trend that many, many manufacturers use the same exterior housing of a certain fixture for a great many "guts" inside. 

I recently changed out (4) huge 400-watt HPS fixtures and changed them into 1000W MH fixtures. I had no problem doing this, since I recognized the fixture housing as also being the housing for 1000W fixtures at another customer's location. It even had a variety of tapped holes inside for the larger 1000W ballast. 

Sometimes, I believe, you can overthink stuff. I'm also certain it's a 110.3(B) violation, but it won't stop me from doing it anyhow if I belive the fixture housing was meant at the factory to accomodate some other type or size of ballast.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> After a while, you'll notice a trend that many, many manufacturers use the same exterior housing of a certain fixture for a great many "guts" inside.
> 
> I recently changed out (4) huge 400-watt HPS fixtures and changed them into 1000W MH fixtures. I had no problem doing this, since I recognized the fixture housing as also being the housing for 1000W fixtures at another customer's location. It even had a variety of tapped holes inside for the larger 1000W ballast.
> 
> Sometimes, I believe, you can overthink stuff...


Merry Christmas Marc.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Change out*

Firstly, make sure theres nothing flammable near because the lawyers will find a way to make it your fault.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> the lawyers will find a way to make it your fault.


That is really the only reason I would not do it, besides we make money selling fixtures.

Heck sometimes it is more economical to replace a fixture then it is to repair them. You can sometimes get a small low wattage wall pack with lamp for less them a lamp and ballast kit.


----------



## cschmid (Nov 19, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> That is really the only reason I would not do it, besides we make money selling fixtures.
> 
> Heck sometimes it is more economical to replace a fixture then it is to repair them. You can sometimes get a small low wattage wall pack with lamp for less them a lamp and ballast kit.


I find that to more offten true then not..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Oops


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

There is one danger to be aware of when doing this, and that is the optics of the reflector. The reflector must be designed for the lamp, otherwise, too much energy can be reflected back into the arc tube thereby shortening the life of the lamp.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> There is one danger to be aware of when doing this, and that is the optics of the reflector. The reflector must be designed for the lamp, otherwise, too much energy can be reflected back into the arc tube thereby shortening the life of the lamp.


 I have see that in both Americian and European verison if wrong reflector used it can do more damage than it worth plus with HPS it kinda senstive but for MH good chance it will blow the arc tube.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Our town recycles old 175 watt mercs to 55 and 70 watt hps cobraheads. All the old ITT, Line Material, and silverliners have been retrofitted to HPS.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It is legal to remove the 'guts' of one HID type, and replace it with another?
> 
> IE; If I had a fixture that is 250w HPS, is it 'legal' to remove the ballast, ignitor & capacitor, and replace it with the workings of a 250 MH?


We do it all the time the housing are all made the same.


----------

